# 9'6" V on 2500 HD?



## funnyfarm77 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wondering if i could put a 9'6" Fisher Xtreme V on a 2500HD Reg. Cab with the 6.0L. It currently has a 8'6" MVP and handles it fine with 900lbs of weight off the reese.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

A better question would be, why not?


----------



## funnyfarm77 (Feb 13, 2010)

The truck got a 4500 front axle rating. Western says 9'6 mvp will work so a fisher should right?


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Not sure exactly about giong over axle, but I know the 9'6" V is 1000lbs.


----------



## funnyfarm77 (Feb 13, 2010)

How do you like the XV?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've seen a SS 9'6" on a reg cab sierra- with the 6.0. The suspension is beefed up for sure, but it's there.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I love mine. Only run it 4 storms. Mounts easy, moves fast, and backdrags really well. I've seen a 9'6" on a reg. cab 6.6L 2500hd.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Friend of mine runs a 9-6 on a CREW cab 08. No problem, no mods.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Interesting to see a 9.5 on a 2500. 

Up here in Ontario I was personally told my an MTO officer (Ministry of transport) at a seminar that the front axle weight isn't the issue. Its the gross vehicle weight and overall condition of the truck that declares a ticket. She said go ahead put a 10ft plow on it, just balance the load in the rear and don't go over weight for the gross. But if you have a bald tire or burnt out light, you'll probably get a ticket.

The only reason I didn't go bigger was because of the soft gm front end. Don't want to break something. I have had zero issues with my truck's running a 8.5v on a 2500 gas and diesel. Just need a level kit.


----------



## funnyfarm77 (Feb 13, 2010)

I dont want to overload the front axle. I use 8 John Deere suitcase weight on a bracket I made to fit in the reeese hitch. On the MVP my front only drops about 1 and a half when I raise it. So maybe Ill be fine.


----------



## CUCV (Apr 9, 2007)

Mine handles a Blizzard 810 very well.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

funnyfarm77;1000314 said:


> Wondering if i could put a 9'6" Fisher Xtreme V on a 2500HD Reg. Cab with the 6.0L. It currently has a 8'6" MVP and handles it fine with 900lbs of weight off the reese.


According to the fisher EZ match (I don't know what year your truck is) it will fit. You will need 560# Ballast and if you have the new body style Requires bumper notching.


----------



## funnyfarm77 (Feb 13, 2010)

Truck is 2005


----------



## funnyfarm77 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here another question. What do you guys think is a better built plow.... Western V or a Fisher V? I know their both built by DD. I have always had Western but I would like to here from guys that run both. Thanks for the input, love the web site...good place for resources....


----------

